# Folks from Long Ago



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

There was a thread describing family pics, I could not find it. This is part of mine, some now only a memory, taken in front of the Edgewater Hotel, Laughlin, NV, 1993. From left: my nephew Dan, who made me an uncle at 5(!), the old Imp, my sister, 12 years my senior, her daughter's husband Mike, her daughter Ssandy, her husband Dale.

Much as I feel out of place saying it, nonetheless some others may take heart and gain encouragement in their own affairs from this: My sister had led a most sorrowful life, her husband a life-long abuser, both physically and mentally. Dan, her first-born, whose father left our family scene when I was 5, was adopted by Dale, given their last name, told he was not Dale's son at age 13. Sandy was born that same year, 1960. 

The trip out West, from Illinois, was the most exciting thing for my sister that she had ever experienced; I felt so happy for her, for once! She played in the casino's poker room for hours, a lifelong poker player, they had a hard time getting her away from it!

Take heed in your everyday relations, folks.      imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice photo Imp, so sorry to hear about your sister and what she had to endure.  This may be the thread you were looking for.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/12681-Old-Family-photos/page2?highlight=family+photos


----------

